# Solved: photoshop error



## TainTain (Jun 25, 2007)

whenever i try and open any file in photoshop, this error pops up:

photoshop the specified module could not be found. C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3\Client\3.1.0\VersionCue.DLL

and i tryed to disable it in preferences, and the same error pops up when i do that.

EDIT: silly me, fixed it myself. for anybody that has this problem, go to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS3\Client\3.0.0\ and copy the .ddl's from there and put them in 3.1.0


----------



## mickyfin (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi, thankyou for the information on the photoshop error message, I had spent about 4 fruitless hours trying to solve it.

Regards
Mickyfin


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Unless you work with files over a network, then you could have chosen not to install version cue.


----------

